# This afternoons buck



## tail_slider3d (Oct 16, 2010)

caught this guy cruisin from bedding area to bedding area right before 6


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Oct 16, 2010)

beautiful 8!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice catch.  Congrats on a fine 8.  

Hoss


----------



## seeker (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice 'un , Congrats!


----------



## Trigabby (Oct 17, 2010)

Great buck!!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats a great looking buck congrats on your success


----------



## buzzin4bass (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice buck!!!! Hunted all weekend and never saw the first one. Glad someone had some luck!! Congrats


----------



## jeepster1407 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice 8!!!


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 17, 2010)

Man if I could just kill 1 like than in my life time I would feel acomplished.


----------



## campshane (Oct 20, 2010)

That's what I want a big 8!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 20, 2010)

That right there is a GREAT EIGHT!!

Congratulations on a real fine deer.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## preacherac (Oct 21, 2010)

Good one!!!


----------



## Joe r (Oct 21, 2010)

thats what im talkin about
sure makes a mans day to get one like that!


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

How much did he weigh he looks big?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 29, 2010)

weighed 205


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## whatzsnooking (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice!!!!!! was that on the land i hunt?


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

congrats


----------

